# KaZaA-sicher?



## goggaga (22. August 2002)

hallo!
habe mir vor kurzem das programm: "KaZaA Media Desktop" installiert und war echt positiv überrascht was man damit alles findet zum downloaden wo man sonst sich auf der suche die halbe nacht um die ohren schlägt um die benötigten angebote zu finden.
...jetzt meine frage: wie sicher ist "KaZaA" überhaupt wenn auch andere user auf meine dateien per up-load zugreifen können
und sind z.B. videos die ich mir downloade grundsätzlich kostenlose angebote???
-ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus-und entschuldige mich, falls ich hier im falschen forum gelandet bin...!!! 

-gogaga-


----------



## braindad (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goggaga _
> *jetzt meine frage: wie sicher ist "KaZaA" überhaupt wenn auch andere user auf meine dateien per up-load zugreifen können
> *


nun ja - so sicher, wie ein an das internet angeschlossener pc halt ist 
es passiert schon nichts, keine sorge. es gibt dort keine bösen "hacker" oder sonstigen unfug.



> _Original geschrieben von goggaga _
> *sind z.B. videos die ich mir downloade grundsätzlich kostenlose angebote???
> *


*hüstel*
wenns privat videos sind, schon. das mit den copyrights bei hollywood-filmchen wird dir hoffentlich klar sein 
dann mal ein fröhliches saugen!


----------



## goggaga (22. August 2002)

*sorglos saugen*

...hey braindad!
danke, für die schnelle antwort!
ja, bei kostenpflichtigen downloads wird man ja schon vorher drauf aufmerksam gemacht...(sag ich mal so - naiverweise!) 
...dann mach ich mich mal ans fröhliche saugen !!!

-gogaga-


----------



## |mo| (22. August 2002)

Hi!

Also, kostenpflichtig ist bei Kazaa schon mal gar nichts allerdings hat Braindad ja schon dezent darauf hingewiesen, dass die meisten (bzw. so gut wie alle) Dinge die man dort laden kann illegale Kopien sind!

Greeeetz |mo|


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Ich hab mal gehört das KaZaA den PC teilweise "ausspioniert" und sich z.T. wie ein Trojaner verhält. Meiner Firewall ist bisher noch nichts aufgefallen, aber vielleicht hab ich auch was Falsch gemacht *grinz* Ist das mit dem KaZaA Trojaner bloß ein Gerücht, oder ist da was dran?


----------



## sam (7. September 2002)

kazaa enthält spyware...
abhilfe schafft da http://www.kazaalite.com (oder wars .de?)
allerdings sind im moment mehr kazaa-würmer (z.b. benjamin) im umlauf, als daten...
also wer sicher sauegn will tut das besser mit edonkey, oder winmx (das beste in sachen mp3)


----------

